# no dark colors printing



## geojher2 (Oct 22, 2015)

printed on light shirts 2 days ago-all good. today no dark colors will print.all ink full. Purple prints pink, green prints orange.A All one color dark blue image prints nothing at all.???Capping station? damper? Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

HI THERE , 


iT MUST BE A PROBLEM WITH PRINTING ONE OF THE COLOUR , PROBABLY THE CYON , TRY CLEANING THE HEAD AND RESETTING THE cartridge


----------



## geojher2 (Oct 22, 2015)

thank you for info.It ended up being that the black ink bottle vent (chrome J shape) was plugged.


----------

